# ISP + admin für stats



## planet_fox (4. März 2008)

hi 

Folgendes problem habe einen kunden der im isp als admin markiert ist unter den user einstellungen dieser kommt per ftp auch auf den server und kann daten hoch laden soweit klar und ok. Er kommt aber nicht mit dem user in die statistiken  jedoch kommt ein user der keine admin markierung hat auf die stats .


----------



## Till (5. März 2008)

Die Statistik Passworte werden nur einmal pro Nacht aktualisert. Es kann also bis zu 24 Stunden dauern, bis er sich dort einloggen kann.


----------



## planet_fox (5. März 2008)

Ja schon klar aber es wurde ja nix verändert


----------



## Till (6. März 2008)

Scahu mal bitte in der datei .htpasswd nach /die liegt im root Verzeichnisses des Webs, ob dort der User gelistet ist.


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2008)

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Members Only"
AuthUserFile /home/www/web89/.htpasswd
<limit GET PUT POST>
require valid-user
</limit>
```


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2008)

hier


```
web89_user:cb/S44ijlqRE.
web89_ftp:RcgPqBp7Exi3s
```


----------



## Till (6. März 2008)

Das sieht soweit ok aus *confused*

Du kannst höchstens mal versuchen, das Passwort mit dem "htpasswd" kommando in der .htpasswd Datei neu zu setzen.


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2008)

Also jetzt geht ganze mit dem 

web89_user und web89_ftp


----------

